# PARIS | New Pleyel Tower | 130m | 37 fl | 20 fl | U/C



## kisssme (Mar 9, 2015)

Hotel, offices, convention center and shops
A second tower of 20 floors is going to be built next to it










http://www.leparisien.fr/seine-saint-denis-93/saint-denis-la-tour-pleyel-bientot-transformee-en-paquebot-hotelier-26-10-2017-7356777.php


----------



## kisssme (Mar 9, 2015)

more images


----------



## kisssme (Mar 9, 2015)

works ongoing



ZeusUpsistos said:


> Des photos de la tour par Psine sur PSS (il faudra la mettre "en rénovation" au passage) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DrunkMonkey (Nov 16, 2011)

So this is an old tower that they will renew?


----------



## chjbolton (Feb 11, 2004)

DrunkMonkey said:


> So this is an old tower that they will renew?


Yes.
+ a couple of new buildings around including a 20-story mid rise.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

the old tower wasn't really that bad, but this is better, especially with the new stuff around it.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

The building permit for the main tower renovation has been granted a few months ago. The work is currently on hold and will restart at the end of the year, the delivery being planned for 2022. These are all the renders that we have :



































































But for now this is how the tower looks (and I like it actually, it's pretty intriguing) :


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I remember some time ago hearing about plans to convert this tower, as well as Les Mercuriales at the east, into hotels before the 2024 Olympics. The Pleyel Tower will have 700 units, and the Mercuriales Towers will have 1,680 units total (each tower will have 840 units). I commented on the planned latter conversion a couple of years ago in the Paris Projects and Construction Thread.

To any other users: Your opinions on these planned hotel conversions?


----------



## madmax1982 (Aug 13, 2018)

*---*

Built in 1973, near the Stade de France.
The complete disctrict will be renewed with a couple of new towers. But this topic is specifically for the first Pleyel tower.
Works will begin in 1st semester of 2020.










Luxury hotel will take place :








Pool inside :


----------



## madmax1982 (Aug 13, 2018)

The project with a second tower


----------



## madmax1982 (Aug 13, 2018)

Works have started !








--


----------



## vincent1746 (Sep 29, 2013)

We can change in U/C

Construction site this march 23th :













































































































Vincent Mt

Login • Instagram


----------



## vincent1746 (Sep 29, 2013)

From Orgemont hill :










Vincent Mt

Login • Instagram


----------



## vincent1746 (Sep 29, 2013)

16th september :





































Vincent Mt


----------

